# X,Y bei Images?



## Stefan 1200 (17. Mai 2004)

Wie kann ich die X und die Y Koordinaten eines Objektes der Klasse Image bekommen?
Bin bei der Klassen Library nicht fündig geworden...


----------



## L-ectron-X (17. Mai 2004)

Eine Grafik hat in einem Applet immer irgendwelche Koordinaten.
Hast Du mal etwas Code?


----------



## Stefan 1200 (17. Mai 2004)

```
int x=imgx-Image.getX();
```

Statt getX() brauch ich die methode, die mir die position des bildes auf der x-achse im applet zurückgibt....


----------



## L-ectron-X (17. Mai 2004)

Unter welchen Koordinaten wurde denn das Bild aufs Applet gemalt?
Du müsstest doch die Koordinaten bereits irgendwo angegeben haben, sonst weiß das Applet ja gar nicht, wo das Bild gezeichnet werden soll. Z.B. mit einer drawImage()-Methode.


----------



## stefan 1200 (18. Mai 2004)

die koordinaten, die ich angegeben habe sind von einer variable abhängig.

ich weiß schon, das es eine lösung wäre, einfach in neuen variablen das x und y des bildes zu speichern, meine frage war aber nicht, wie ich alternativ x und y bekomme, sondern ob es möglich ist, von dem Objekt die koordinaten zurückzubekommen. das würde einen haufen arbeit ersparren, aber da ich keine zeit mehr hab auf irgendeine antwort zu warten nehm ich eifach mal den umständlicheren und weniger schönen weg... :roll:


----------



## L-ectron-X (18. Mai 2004)

Mir ist keine Java-Methode bekannt, mit der die Koodinaten eines auf einem Applet gezeichnetet Images ausgelesen werden können. Dazu solltest Du die Variablen nutzen, die die Koordinaten speichern und mit denen Du das Image auf das Applet zeichnest. Und das ist auf jeden Fall eine saubere Lösung.


----------



## Donut (18. Mai 2004)

thaoretisch wäre es möglich, die pixelfolge eines Bildes auf der Zeichenfläche zu suchen .... ist aber glaub ich noch umständlicher als deins


----------

